# CW/CE Program...worth it?



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m going to guess that you have no experience. They are offering you experience through the CW/CE program while you wait for the “A” apprenticeship to start? 

Unless you plan on working your whole career as a CW/CE, I wouldn’t worry about the lack of retirement benefits. Get your foot in the door.

A coworker had his kid go down and take the tests to get in. They offered him a temp job at a site that they do practically charity work at for a month every year. This would get him started in the interim. They were testing him. He declined. Later when he wasn’t accepted, his father called to see what happened. They said his kid wasn’t interested enough. During the interview he also made it know that he wasn’t sure if this was was what he wanted to do. 

This may be a test.


----------



## ShortOut09 (Aug 16, 2019)

you know what....you are absolutely right. I think its all about going out there and getting the experience and making a name for myself. To show the apprentice committee that I really want this...and the only way to do that is to prove it day in and day out that I want to learn the trade. I really want to thank you for your insight. It's the truth and it's what I needed to hear at the end of the day


----------

